# Latest Batch of Pics



## One Bad Malafaala (Aug 6, 2003)

say Ahhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## One Bad Malafaala (Aug 6, 2003)

Light colored gar


----------



## One Bad Malafaala (Aug 6, 2003)

Gar and blurry group


----------



## One Bad Malafaala (Aug 6, 2003)

Male mono in breeding color


----------



## One Bad Malafaala (Aug 6, 2003)

This looks much like a pic I posted before but it is 10000x better when looked at side by side.


----------



## One Bad Malafaala (Aug 6, 2003)

Kids don't do drugs


----------



## One Bad Malafaala (Aug 6, 2003)

Last one, female Festae


----------



## ChosenOne22 (Nov 23, 2003)

nice sh*t malafaala! wish i had a setup like that!!!


----------



## Niche (Mar 9, 2004)

nice collection


----------



## Serygo (May 17, 2004)

Nice setup!


----------



## dead golfish (Apr 24, 2003)

how big is the tank??


----------



## elduro (Apr 9, 2004)

Awsome as always really awsome pics







are the festae with the peacocks???


----------



## One Bad Malafaala (Aug 6, 2003)

Thanks for the kind words. The tank is a 240 (8x2x2) and all of the fish pictured are in it.

Also there is a P.niger, a large common pleco, a Wolf Fish that were camera shy.


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

those are sweet pics


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

can we get a tank shot?


----------



## Burf (Nov 3, 2003)

the first pic is great, brilliant timing!!


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

One Bad Malafaala said:


> Last one, female Festae


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

Dam


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

WOW! Excellent fish and pics!


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

you da man


----------



## LOBO (Aug 7, 2004)

How about you hook me up with a Festae?? lol

That fish is "off the hook!!"









Where can a guy get his hands on one of those??........in Canada??


----------



## yonam (Apr 16, 2004)

Wow







!!! those are nice pics man







and def. nice collection bro'


----------



## oldnavycb (Aug 27, 2003)

lookin sexy as ever


----------



## elduro (Apr 9, 2004)

What are you feeding the peacocks??? and any problem with the festae for the tank mates???


----------



## One Bad Malafaala (Aug 6, 2003)

ALl my fish get Hikari foods, Freeze Dried Krill and raw fish/scallops from the grocery.

My Festae was a complete asshole in my 90g, he killed my texas cichlid, almost killed my silver aro, and chased a few other tankmates until I had to move them. SInce putting him in my 240 he is much more colorful and his tankmates won't take any sh*t so he keeps to himself mostly but he will chase my orange pike every chance he gets.


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

your another one of those guys i never miss a post with pictures in it


----------



## Novato (Jan 25, 2004)

Wow Awsome pics!


----------

